# Meerkat Breeders??



## Arata (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello

We are based in Cornwall, and looking to meet any nearby meerkat breeders, to see what their setups are like, then hopefully leading onto acquiring some.

We are going to a dog show in the 1st weekend of october, which is all the way to BANBURY, in oxforshire. So if there is anybody who knows of any breeders along the way, please pm please.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

Where in Cornwall are you?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you tried comparethemeerkat.com ? 

I think there are some breeders in Bristol although that is a bit far for you guys, check the reptile classifieds website


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Have you tried comparethemeerkat.com ?
> 
> I think there are some breeders in Bristol although that is a bit far for you guys, check the reptile classifieds website


 
Pissed myself laughing at this. lol


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

stuart_b breeds meerkats but he is in essex doubt thats on your way though could make a detour 
stu


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

He may also deliver for petrol money or meet half-way, his Meerkats are just adorable!


----------



## Arata (Sep 15, 2009)

hello again

my search continues, thanks for sending contact details

we are based in camborne, cornwall

well it will take us a few months to prep everything, making sure house in proofed up, then getting gear, like heat lamps, etc


----------

